# 2014 Civil Engineering Books for Sale +++ 30% Off+ Water Resources and Envi.



## CEE2014 (Dec 24, 2014)

*[SIZE=14pt]Reasonable offers are welcome![/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=12pt]2014 Civil PE Morning Breadth Package $[/SIZE]**[SIZE=12pt]625[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=14pt]My Offer: 25% off = $468[/SIZE]

_*[SIZE=12pt]This Package Includes:[/SIZE]*_

[SIZE=12pt]1 x Civil Engineering Reference Manual for the PE Exam, Print (Hardcover) $265 CERM14 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]1 x Practice Problems for the Civil Engineering PE Exam: A Companion to the Civil Engineering Reference Manual (CEPP14) $95[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]1 x Civil PE Practice Examination (CEPE5) $95[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]1 x Quick Reference for the Civil Engineering PE Exam (CEQR8) $80 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]1 x Civil Engineering Solved Problems (CESP7) $90[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]2014 Civil PE Water Resources &amp; Environmental Package (CWREP3)[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt] $361[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]My Offer: 25% off = $270[/SIZE]

_*[SIZE=12pt]This Package Includes:[/SIZE]*_

[SIZE=12pt]1 x Water Resources and Environmental Depth Reference Manual for the Civil PE Exam, Print (Paperback) $150 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]1 x Six-Minute Solutions for Civil PE Exam Water Resources and Environmental Problems (SXCWE) $70 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]1 x NCEES PE Civil: Water Resources and Environmental Sample Questions &amp; Solutions (NCPECW) $55 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]1 x Recommended Standards for Wastewater Facilities (RSSW8) $37[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]1 x A Dictionary of Civil, Water Resources &amp; Environmental Engineering (CEWED) $49[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Shipping &amp; Handling [/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=12pt]Please email you offer to [/SIZE]*[SIZE=14pt][email protected][/SIZE]


----------



## ptatohed (Dec 24, 2014)

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?app=classifieds


----------



## The Wizard (Dec 24, 2014)

^Someone make this man a moderator. He's always catching threads in the wrong place, and I'm sure he'd move them if he could.


----------



## The Wizard (Dec 24, 2014)

Not to mention he's one of the most helpful people on this board!


----------



## ptatohed (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks Wiz.

Also, there is a difference between 25% and 30%, right?


----------



## The Wizard (Dec 25, 2014)

ptatohed said:


> Thanks Wiz.
> 
> Also, there is a difference between 25% and 30%, right?


Good catch.


----------



## CEE2014 (Jan 5, 2015)

CEE2014 said:


> *[SIZE=14pt]Reasonable offers are welcome![/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=12pt]2014 Civil PE Morning Breadth Package $[/SIZE]**[SIZE=12pt]625[/SIZE]*
> 
> ...


----------



## ptatohed (Jan 9, 2015)

CEE2014 said:


> CEE2014 said:
> 
> 
> > *[SIZE=14pt]Reasonable offers are welcome![/SIZE]*
> ...




$625 - 30% = $438.

But again, please put this only in the appropriate forum.

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?app=classifieds


----------



## John QPE (Jan 9, 2015)

I'll sell ya my math book


----------

